
Peter Norvig and Paul Graham Reviews of the SICP Book - znpy
https://www.amazon.com/Structure-Interpretation-Computer-Programs-Engineering/dp/0262510871?ie=UTF8&qid=1187323029&ref_=pd_bbs_sr_1&s=books&sr=8-1
======
znpy
Scroll down to the "Customer Review" section ;)

